
Security firm Keeper sues news reporter over vulnerability story - loteck
http://www.zdnet.com/article/security-firm-keeper-sues-news-reporter-over-vulnerability-story/
======
guywaffle
Why go after the journalist instead of the engineer who found it? The engineer
also posted the vulnerability.

~~~
loteck
Because the complaint isn't about the vulnerability disclosure, it's about Ars
knowingly publishing inaccurate information, i.e. libel.

~~~
guywaffle
Yes, but a lot of the statements Keeper is upset about are the same ones the
engineer reported.

